

The Singularity Is Further Than It Appears - andyjohnson0
http://www.antipope.org/charlie/blog-static/2014/02/the-singularity-is-further-tha.html

======
beat
Interesting that this is a guest blogger. My favorite Singularity novel so far
has been Charles Stross' _Accelerando_ , a fascinating and horribly depressing
read.

